# Online art school: Better or worse than traditional school?



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm a week away from being done with my first semester of college...and I hate it. I remember crying on the phone to my mom the first week, saying I felt alone and I'd never meet anyone. It's been 4 months an I still feel the exact same way. I haven't met anyone, beyond some people who say "hi" to me now and then. Every time I try to talk to someone, I feel so awkward. I can never get beyond the basic first meeting questions "What's you name?" "What's your major?" After that it just gets quite. I've tried joining clubs, but yet again, I'm too afraid to voice an opinion or talk to people. I spend most my time hiding in my dorm, doing homework and watching tv.
Beyond the social awkwardness, my classes aren't hard. I'm a graphic design major, and I HATE having to take general education classes, but I manage. I just don't feel like I fit in here.
I really wanted to go to an art school, but there aren't any in Kentucky, and he ones in Ohio are too expensive. 

Getting to the point. Does anyone go to school online? I want to know what it's like. It would be even better if I could get some insight about online art schools, if anyone taking one. Any other advice about college life would be great too.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, I'll weigh in, since no one has given you a response. First of all, let me just say I've never done the online learning thing at ALL, but just from experience in the classroom, I really think it's better to take classes in person, not online.

I mean, if you wanna do gen ed classes online, I don't know if that'd be good, or bad, but it wouldn't seem like a big deal to me, that seems fine....._However_, if you're talking about taking your foundation art classes, your graphic design classes online, that feels like a different story....I mean, I don't know what it's like, I've always imagined online schools being some blank screen with text that the teacher writes in order to instruct the class., but recently, I did some minor research and I think that it's like a video session or whatver, so you can actually _see_ the teacher, however I'm not 100% sure.

Anyways, I just feel you'd be missing out on the whole artistic experience of being in the classroom, being exposed to what the other students are doing, them being exposed to what you're doing, cuz believe it or not, you guys _do_ teach each other ****. And especially, for your first year art classes, I really feel like you should stay in the classroom.

As far as the online thing itself, maybe it'd make it easier for you to feel less self conscious when you ask questions, or whatver, cuz people can't see you(or can they?, again, Idk if it's done thru video sessions/webcams...), but maybe you'd feel less self conscious when you put in your input.........

From a cost standpoint, from the research I did, it's really cheap, like for the International Academy of Design and Technology, it's like $305 per credit for online.......and they have regular art schools, and a separate thing for just online learning

So overall, I'm against the whole online art school thing, unless you *have *to do it for whatver reason, but I guess I'm kinda ok with it for gen ed classes, cuz I mean, I don;t know about you, but personally, I don't really pay attention in those classes......

And another thing, so what that there's no art schools in Kentucky or Ohio, just go somewhere else......


----------

